# Kustom Trailmate trike



## vontrike (Feb 9, 2012)

This was a trike I picked up at the scrapyard 20 years or so ago. It was complete, but looked like it had been hit by a car and pushed down the road. Everything but the frame and sprocket were toasted. A few years back I decided to rebuild it into a custom. The frame was custom painted cinnamon flake with pinstriping by a local guy,,J-Bird. The rims were relaced, changing them to 26 inch. Of course I had to use the 25 inch ape hangers with white grips from a new Trek. The seat is also Trek cruiser. A section of tubing was welded to the top of the headtube, then the same amount was taken off the bottom, thus lowering the frame. Using the lowered 26 inch fork got it closer the pavement. Stopping the trike is a 1950 Schwinn drum off a tandem. It does not stop on a dime,,But is a lot of fun to cruise the neighborhood on. Trike, 6 dollars,,customizing,,,about 200 dollars. Having the kids laugh at me riding my big tricycle,,,priceless.


----------



## thegnu (Feb 9, 2012)

wow nice trike , I just scrapped one it was too far gone to keep .


----------



## vontrike (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks ,,,sometimes you hate to, but you have no choice but to scrap. Our new generation of scrap yards won't let us in to try to save bicycles, or anything else of collectable value. So much waste. The yard where I got this trike closed a few years back. The owner would let me spend the whole day in there, if I wanted to. Miss that yard.


----------

